# Khalifa University Asst. Prof. Position



## travelingScientist

Hi Everyone,

I have a PhD from a well regarded USA university, and currently a postdoc at a big name university in the league of Stanford, MIT and such in the USA.

I had an interview with the faculty and then with higher officials at KUSTAR. HR has been asking me for all kinds of documents (Medical forms, current compensation details, permission to contact my references). At the risk of being presumptuous, I guess they are going to make an offer.

I was wondering:
(1) What the teaching loads is like at KUSTAR in the Engineering school specifically. How many courses per semester? I did not ask this question because I did not want to look like the guy who comes from a big name research university and hates teaching.

(2) How much time do you get to spend to do research? If anyone who has experience and can contrast the UAE vs EU/North America research university environment, that will be great. I am managing my expectations but don't want to be shocked if it turns out that KUSTAR is only pretending to do research.

(3) What compensation and benefits should I expect? I have heard one needs to negotiate, but I have also heard color of your skin (unfortunately) affects the salary you receive. I am a brown guy and carry a passport of an Asian country (Not from Middle East, China or far east Asia).

(4) Any other help or pointers would be very much appreciated.

Thank you all, I very much appreciate that people take out time to help each other on this forum. This is my first post; if anyone would like to ask about doing research in USA, and living in USA, please feel free to contact me


----------



## rsinner

If you are in a proper top notch US university, you will be crazy to come here. Whatever the field is, the level of research in UAE has no comparison to the USA.
You need to do a lot more digging into the university.

Even the teaching is far from fulfilling with no comparison to the caliber of students you would get in the US versus here. 

You should think about moving here only if you think that your chances of becoming a professor in the US are low or minimal.


----------



## travelingScientist

I am unable to send you a private message, and I don't want to disclose more info until I have received an offer. Would you mind sending me a message so I can respond to it privately? Thanks!



rsinner said:


> If you are in a proper top notch US university, you will be crazy to come here. Whatever the field is, the level of research in UAE has no comparison to the USA.
> You need to do a lot more digging into the university.
> 
> Even the teaching is far from fulfilling with no comparison to the caliber of students you would get in the US versus here.
> 
> You should think about moving here only if you think that your chances of becoming a professor in the US are low or minimal.


----------

